# new SPS frags today ***PICS ADDED***



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

lesson of the day...

keep an eye on the forums adn you will find great fellow reefers wiling to hook people up. someone had an over grown reef and to thin it out offered free and cheap frags. so i took a drive and it was well worth it

2 orage monti cap frags about 2in x 3in - $10
1 green w/ purple rim monti cap HUGE 4in x 6in - $15
1 purple tip monti digi 2-3in - free
1 green elk horn monti 2-3in - free this piece also has a bit of purple monti cap grown to it
1 blue milipora - $10
2 green slimer frags 2in each - $10 
1 green acro frg plug mounted2+in - $15
1 purple acro frag plug mounted 2+in - $10

FTS im working on some better macro shots


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Sweet! Looks nice and colorfull! What are you oing for CA and ALK?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Raptor said:


> Sweet! Looks nice and colorfull! What are you oing for CA and ALK?


kent nano 2 part.. i got it on sale so im trying it and seems to work very wel so i willmost likey just continue to use it, i dont have a doser so i just add it daily, a few ML. i test witha salifert dkh test two to three times a week and tropic marin calcium magnesium test once or twice a week, generally testing for dkh gives me an indication of the calcium level since they should drop in equal ratio under normal conditions..


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

I was impressed before, but now I am really impressed. What a find (for those SPS)!!! Congrats on the HUGE pick up.

The greatest deal that I have coming up is one of the Doctors at the Orthopaedic (I recently had my left ACL replaced) also has a Reef. She is going to prun her tank (mostly LPS and Soft) and throw the extras my way.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Good deals.
My alk with a mainly sps tank go's 1/3 faster than the CA. I'll lose 20-30 ppm in CA and 1-2 full dkh points per day. Keep an eye on that when they get bigger.Thier demand will rise.
They look nice and happy, Keep up the good work!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Raptor said:


> I was impressed before, but now I am really impressed. What a find (for those SPS)!!! Congrats on the HUGE pick up.
> 
> The greatest deal that I have coming up is one of the Doctors at the Orthopaedic (I recently had my left ACL replaced) also has a Reef. She is going to prun her tank (mostly LPS and Soft) and throw the extras my way.


if you have the patients to grow things out getting frags from otehrs really is the best way to go..


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> if you have the patients to grow things out getting frags from otehrs really is the best way to go..


Yeah, my only issue with SPS is that when you have your hand in the tank and bump one, it breaks. Well, there goes six months of growth. That started to really piss me off with a few of my Monti Dig. Acros are much less fragil, so I guess I should stick with those.

Of course, that issue was "semi-fixed" when I add more current. However, I still have the problem from time to time depending on what branch I hit.

Perhaps I should learn to be less clumsy while in the tank.


----------

